# bite - bitten by the spider (morder/picar)



## Diego Lopez

Hola, tengo que traducir "bitten by the tarantula", pero no sé si las arañas muerden.
Sería, Mordido por la tarántula, o Picado por la tarántula?

Gracias


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Lo más usual es decir Picar, pero he escuchado en programas morder, pero nos é si sea por la traducción dle inglés la español


----------



## Xiroi

Yo diría picar, primero porque lo he oído siempre, segundo porque creo que lo hacen con un aguijón, entonces no puede ser morder.


----------



## Namarne

Miguelillo 87 said:


> pero no sé si sea por la traducción del inglés al español


Yo también creo que puede ser por esto, y también diría que las arañas _pican_.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Xiroi said:


> Yo diría picar, primero porque lo he oído siempre, segundo porque creo que lo hacen con un aguijón, entonces no puede ser morder.


 

Ahora que lo dices, creo que no todas las arañas tienen aguijón, con posibilidad de equivocarme pues no soy experto en la materia, creoq ue las tarantulas muerden ¿No?

Tal vez después de todo dependa de que araña te "lastime" para ver si te mordió o picó


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Namarne said:


> Yo también creo que puede ser por esto, y también diría que las arañas _pican_.


 

Hola Namarne,

Yo no soy hispanoparlante. Pero, yo creo que “morder” quiere decir “hacer un agujero en la piel de no sé qué parte o “comer una parte de tu cuerpo, nariz, labio o barriga, que yo no sé. Los insectos pican.
Los leones, ratones y las mujeres te muerden.


Saludos y buenas noches.


Hiro Sasaki


----------



## Antpax

Hola:

Yo creo que hacen las dos cosas, pero que independientemente de lo que te hagan, lo normal es decir "me ha picado una araña". Pasa lo mismo con las medusas, que lo que realmente hacen es rozarte, pero todo el mundo dice "me ha picado una medusa".

Saludos.

Ant


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Antpax ahora que veo tu avatar, recuerdo, las hormigas también muerden por lo menos las rojas y los sontetas) y en Morelos si se dice, ¡Me mordió una hormiga!

De todos modos he de secundar tu moción, lo general y para quitarnos de conflictos, es picar.


----------



## Namarne

Antpax said:


> Yo creo que hacen las dos cosas, pero que independientemente de lo que te hagan, lo normal es decir "me ha picado una araña". Pasa lo mismo con las medusas, que lo que realmente hacen es rozarte, pero todo el mundo dice "me ha picado una medusa".


Eso mismo pienso yo.  


Saludos.  
N


----------



## Robbie168

Hi there!!

It has always been my understanding that spiders have fangs, meaning this that they actually bite.

There's this link I've found over the web which I hope you'll find helpful.

http://spiders.ucr.edu/dermatol.html

Anyway, I agree on the fact that we Spanish speakers usually refer to the spider bite as "me picó una araña".

Regards to you all,

Ruben


----------



## Mirlo

Entonces se puede decir que es un "mordisco o picadura de araña"?

Saludos,


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Robbie tiene razón, estuve checando en Discovery Channel, animal planet y páginas relacionadas con el mundo animal y todas hablan de Mordedura de araña. 

Creo es importante ver a donde va tu traducción, si es para algo especializado creo morder y mordedura sería lo correcto, pero si es para traducir en una frase o para hablar coloquialmente Picar y picadura es lo que se usa en el mundo hispano.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Mirlo said:


> Entonces se puede decir que es un "mordisco o picadura de araña"?
> 
> Saludos,


 
Mordizco no e slo mismo que mordedura, mordizco es cuando le quitas un pedazo a lo que mordiste, las arañas no te arrancan nada, solo hunden sus colmillos.


----------



## JKL2008

Me sumo a los que opinan que "las arañas pican" y a las "picaduras de araña".
En español, yo diría que se supone que para morder se necesitan dientes.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

JKL2008 said:


> Me sumo a los que opinan que "las arañas pican" y a las "picaduras de araña".
> En español, yo diría que se supone que para morder se necesitan dientes.


 

Pues las arañas los tienen, y con ¡Dos grandes colmillos la mayoría!

Evidentemente como son tan minúsculos, no los vemos y es por eso que decimos que nos pican; o por lo menos eso supongo.


----------



## Diego Lopez

Se trata del Título de una novela de Julian Maclaren-Ross
Bitten by the tarantula"  de allí que tiene bastante importancia

Un saludo


----------



## Miguelillo 87

Sí e sun título yo creo que suena más impactante.

La mordedura de la tarantula que La Picadura de la Tarantula.

Pero a raíz de lo que pudiste leer, puedes decifrar que cualquiera que uses será aceptada.


----------



## Namarne

Diego Lopez said:


> Bitten by the tarantula"  de allí que tiene bastante importancia


Pues justamente existe en español como expresión: 


> *picado de la tarántula**.* *
> 1.     * loc. adj. Dicho de una persona: Que adolece de alguna afección física o moral.
> * 2.     * loc. adj. coloq. Que padece mal venéreo.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Por supuesto el significado no tendrá nada que ver, pero la expresión hecha es con _picar_, no con _morder_. (Es sólo una pista.)


----------



## new0796

Hola desde España. Barcelona.

Aqui en castellano español se dice "las arañas pican" "Picaduras de araña" ¡Una araña me ha picado!. Inclusive para picaduras existen productos de farmacia para tales picaduras asi que tienes más probabilidades de acertar lo que quieras traducir si utilizas el verbo picar y no morder- como un perro; un gato o una persona. El concepto de morder implica una boca; labios y dientes y la estructura de las arañas dudo sea identica a la de los humanos.
Un fuerte saludo de Opal.


----------



## Namarne

new0796 said:


> El concepto de morder implica una boca; labios y dientes


Pues aunque yo estoy del lado de los que _pican_,  tampoco estoy del todo de acuerdo con eso, a juzgar por esta curiosa acepción del DRAE: 


> *morder**.**
> 2.     * tr. Picar como mordiendo.
> _Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


Estoy completamente de acuerdo contigo en cambio en que el uso es decir que las arañas _pican_.


----------



## Miguelillo 87

¡Cierto! ¡Cierto!

Eso nos pasa a todos por no checar le diccionario primero, (o por lo menos no yo)

EN WR de las tantas definiciones de picadura dice:


*Mordedura* de un ave,de un insecto o de ciertos reptiles:
picadura de víbora. 

O sea la ser la araña un insecto no importa que muerda, su mordedura se llama picadura.

*Namarne: ¿Cómo que a la vez se contradic eun poco el diccionario no?*

Así que tu libro se puede llamar.

La picadura de la Tarantula


----------



## rocstar

Hola a todos:
En el DRAE dice esto acerca de la araña picacaballos:

*~** picacaballos.*
*1. *f._ Hond._ Arácnido que les *pica* las patas a los caballos, a consecuencia de lo cual pierden estos los cascos.

Y esto dice de la tarántula:

*tarántula**.*
(Del lat. _tarantŭla_, de _Tarentum_, la ciudad de Tarento).


*1. *f. Araña muy común en el mediodía de Europa, principalmente en los alrededores de Tarento, en Italia, y cuyo cuerpo, de unos tres centímetros de largo, es negro por encima, rojizo por debajo, velloso en el tórax, casi redondo en el abdomen, y con patas fuertes. Vive entre las piedras o en agujeros profundos que hace en el suelo, y es venenosa, aunque su *picadura*, a la cual se atribuían en otro tiempo raros efectos nerviosos, solo produce una inflamación.

Espero que eso sirva.

Rocstar


----------



## Namarne

Miguelillo 87 said:


> *Namarne: ¿Cómo que a la vez se contradice un poco el diccionario no?*


Sí, da la definición de un modo un poco rebuscado, ¿cierto? 
Creo que sólo quiere decir que también se llama _morder _y _mordedura _a las _picaduras _de algunos animales, insectos, cuya forma de picar es "como si mordieran".


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Antpax ahora que veo tu avatar, recuerdo, las hormigas también muerden por lo menos las rojas y los sontetas) y en Morelos si se dice, ¡Me mordió una hormiga!
> 
> De todos modos he de secundar tu moción, lo general y para quitarnos de conflictos, es picar.


]


Hola, 
 
Creo que es simple. Si sale un chorrito de sangre, es “morder”/
Los insectos pican con la aguja o muerden con los dientes agudos.
Las hormigas pueden cortar hojas con los dientes. Los leones 
no tienen aguja en su boca.
 
Sasludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## verence

El problema es que en España no tenemos tarántulas. Tenemos arañas pequeñitas, que tendemos a decir que nos "pican".

En el caso de una tarántula, yo me decidiría por "La mordedura de la tarántula", que impacta más.

En cuanto a la diferencia entre "picar" y "morder", yo siempre he pensado que "picar" se hace con un aguijón o con pinzas o con un espolón, mientras que "morder" se hace con la boca. 

Lo que ocurre es que tendemos a generalizar a: "todos los insectos pican". Así, por ejemplo, decimos que las hormigas "pican". Sin embargo, cabe destacar que una araña no es un insecto.


----------



## pitivw

Miguelillo 87 said:


> Sí e sun título yo creo que suena más impactante.
> 
> La mordedura de la tarantula que La Picadura de la Tarantula.
> 
> Pero a raíz de lo que pudiste leer, puedes decifrar que cualquiera que uses será aceptada.


 
Bitten by the Tarantula.

Literalmente: Mordido por la Tarántula

Propuesta: _Envenenado por la Tarántula_

Impactante y ortodoxo pero no literal: La Picadura de la Tarántula

Es mi opinión. 
saludos


----------



## JB

Diego López,
Lo que pusiste en tu Post #18, debía de haber puesto en el No. 1.  De todos modos, hemos tenido una discusión bien profunda sobre el asunto de morder vs. picar.

Antes de abrir tu próximo hilo, repasa este, por favor.
sobre Contexto   -  about Context & Background.


Por lo tanto, en Baja Calif. México, dicen "Me picó un mosquito" aunque los mosquitos sí muerden y aun chupan.  ¿Qué importa la realidad?


----------



## Hosmini

Pican las aves, los insectos, los cangrejos, los escorpiones, las arañas, etc. es decir, todos los que tienen pico, aguijón o pinzas. 
Los que tienen dientes muerden.


----------



## Hiro Sasaki

jbruceismay said:


> Diego López,
> Lo que pusiste en tu Post #18, debía de haber puesto en el No. 1. De todos modos, hemos tenido una discusión bien profunda sobre el asunto de morder vs. picar.
> 
> Antes de abrir tu próximo hilo, repasa este, por favor.
> sobre Contexto - about Context & Background.
> 
> 
> Por lo tanto, en Baja Calif. México, dicen "Me picó un mosquito" aunque los mosquitos sí muerden y aun chupan. ¿Qué importa la realidad?


 
 Hola, 
 
Hay una cuestión de la falta de conocimiento científico y el problema no es tan lingustico. Nadie anda con lupes ni microscopios. Muchos de nosotros no sabemos si los mosquitos pican o muerden, aunque todo el mundo sabe que los tigres tienen los colmillos y no pican con el aguijón.
Verdad ???
 
Saludos
 
La pregunta era muy simple. ¿Cuándo y quién termina este hilo ?
 
Saludos
 
Hiro Sasaki


----------



## tatis

¿Cómo le hizo new0796 para cambiar el título en su post???

Pasando a otra cosa, "gugulié" (en Google ) las diferentes opciones "picadura de araña" =7270
"piquete de araña" =320
"mordedura de araña= 4170
"mordida de araña" =293

No verifiqué la fuente, pero el ganador fue "picadura"


----------



## new0796

Traduc*c*i*ó*n de Google sobre obra y autor: La picadura de la tar*á*ntula. Castellano de España.


*Nota del Moderador*: 

La regla 22 establece, entre otras cosas, que los miembros del foro deben esforzarse para escribir respetando las reglas de ortografía del idioma, lo que incluye el uso correcto de mayúsculas, acentos, signos de interrogación y exclamación tanto de apertura como de cierre.


----------



## Robbie168

Bueno, aquí viene una descripción completa de como es que opera el ataque de las arañas, así que mordedura o picadura creo que es por aquí por donde debimos haber comenzado.

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Araña

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Quelícero

Me parece que son bastante informativas dichas ligas.

Saludos,


----------



## Mate

La pregunta original ha sido sobradamente contestada. 

Hilo cerrado.


----------

